# 또미가



## panview

Hi,everyone. In the lyrics:
*쪼로로롱산새가노래하는숲속에
예쁜아기다람쥐가살고있었어요
울창한숲속푸른나무위에서
아기다람쥐또미가살고있었어요
I wonder what the word 또미가 means in the song?*


----------



## collie

또미 is the name of the 아기 다람쥐 in the song.


----------



## panview

Thank you.No wonder I can't find it in the dictionary.Maybe as the English name "Tommy"


----------

